# Dewey Beach Herf on the Porch thread ver.2



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel and I will be at the beach house 7/11 till 7/18.

If any B-SOTL's are interested in visiting us for a mini herf,please speak up here.
Pics from last summer...


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Danbreeze said:


> Count me in!


Excellent!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Is this in August? I thought it was July?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> Is this in August? I thought it was July?


mybad...it is. Sorry Eric


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> mybad...it is. Sorry Eric


Damn! Thought I could make it.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> Damn! Thought I could make it.


It makes me sad too Amigo...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmmm ... where is the beach house?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Hmmm ... where is the beach house?


In Dewey Be. Delaware. On Jersey Street.

Next to Rehoboth Be.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Dave,

Is that the same Dewey Beach that has the huge greyhound event every year? Got a Dewey Beach t-short around here some place. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Is that the same Dewey Beach that has the huge greyhound event every year? Got a Dewey Beach t-short around here some place. :tu


I don't know Mark,could be.Whats a t-short btw?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I love that pic, I totally look like I am smoking a blunt! :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I love that pic, I totally look like I am smoking a blunt! :r


Keep it on the downlow ok?

:w


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been frequenting Bethany Beach for years now. Family has a beach house down there.....GREAT area. 

Dewey is great too...super relaxing as opposed to crappy Ocean City.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I do believe I will be taking the ferry over.........


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

RedBaron said:


> I love that pic, I totally look like I am smoking a blunt! :r


I think I chopped that pic last year. Let me look. :ss

EDIT: Found it :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Is that the same Dewey Beach that has the huge greyhound event every year? Got a Dewey Beach t-short around here some place. :tu


Yes it is... although I have heard the event is not as good as it used to be...

I may be able to make it one day... although that is a a haul for a day trip.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I will be in Va Beach that week.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Yes it is... although I have heard the event is not as good as it used to be...
> 
> I may be able to make it one day... although that is a a haul for a day trip.


Thanks, DG! I have never been, but got a shirt via a fundraiser for them from carpe canum.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Sweet, that's the same week I'll be in OC! I'll definitely be giving you a ring!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

I could show up. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)




----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heading down Friday


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I might be able to come down for a couple hours on Wed or Thurs if the option is open and I can figure what to do with the dogs.:w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> I might be able to come down for a couple hours on Wed or Thurs if the option is open and I can figure what to do with the dogs.:w


Of course Dave  You have my cell.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Sweet, that's the same week I'll be in OC! I'll definitely be giving you a ring!


Bah, stupid me remembered that I am going the following week. Hopefully some other time Dave....


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Heading down Friday


I've been mostly out of touch, but is Mack going with you? Hope he's doing great and better every day!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> I've been mostly out of touch, but is Mack going with you? Hope he's doing great and better every day!


We'd have stayed home with him if he wasn't Mark.He is doing better every day :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll be there the 11th at night through the weekend... I'll call you tomorrow Dave.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> I'll be there the 11th at night through the weekend... I'll call you tomorrow Dave.


I wish this could have happened Preston 

I have a couple Pictures of the east coast crew that showed up.Thanks for coming guys,I always enjoy hanging and herfing 
Here's JustinPhilly checking with his booky with Zachs better half in the shot too..








Cubatobaco/Ray cooling off after throwing a Nerf football for about a minute 

and the infamous RedBaron chilling out with a nice cigar


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I look like an extra from "To catch a predator"! lol Christ, I really gotta clean myself up. Being married, I really let myself go. :hn



Thanks a million for having us Dave & Fam. It was a great time!


----------

